# Fri night @ the fights aka bathing Hissy-Fit-Hazel



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

and naughty hedgie nail clipping 101 

and there are naughty words out of my mouth so don't watch it if that might offend you lol

Oh and 3 poops in one bath ha


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

That was hilarious. I thought I was the only one who had those little pet names for my guy haha. 
How old is she? And how do you hold her so easily even when she's balled up? Oreo's is so sharp that they prick me.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hazel just turned 1 this month....she is not fully balled & puffed up in the video so her quills are cupped into my hands instead of stabbing them. I find the way I handle her now compared to when I first got her is way different too because I am used to her.

I just realized sounds like I am scrubbing her hard with the brush lol...I'm not and the brush is a super soft brush made for babies  Doesn't sound like that tho! lol

Here she is killing a towel after the bath and getting a blow dry






She has taken quite well to the blow dryer on low (so just warm not hot at all) and seems to enjoy drying her front off in the towels.


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah yes. Oreo likes the blow dryer as well. I started using it as an alternative to towel drying because he's quilling and it always makes him soo soft afterward. 
I'm trying to get better at holding him. He's 4 months old now and going through his final quilling so he's always grumpy unfortunately.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hazel is fabulous!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hazel cracks me up. She was so mad when you were clipping her nails :lol: I don't know if I could clip Milly's in the bath. She would probably drown herself trying to ball up :shock:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

She has dunked her own head a few times and I once had to grab her because she balled up  I feel safer on the floor with her cause she has tried to bail many times and I worry about a fall. 

Like how I babble away trying to reason with her? lol ...doesn't work


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Your cursing is nothing compared to mine bathing Amelia... :lol:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Your cursing is nothing compared to mine bathing Amelia... :lol:


bahahahaha  good to know I'm not alone in that lol


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL! *Huff!* *Huff!* *Huff!*

So funny and adorable!


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I really enjoyed the video. I haven't given Harly a bath yet, but I am going too. Now, at least, I know the generally protocol for it. 

Thanks for the video. I found it very cute.

especially where she was biting the towel in the second one...


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow I can see how she got her name! :shock: Buttercup just hisses if we wake her up from under her igloo, but it's only once or twice until she realizes what's going on. Sometimes she'll hiss while under her blankie when she's about to fall asleep and if something bothers her like us moving her blankie even just so slightly over her quills.

We usually just plop her into the bathtub an inch or so of water so it's not so confined. She likes to wander about a bit, and I was able to do the nail clipping trick in the tub too. She doesn't even seem to mind when we drain the water and fill the tub back up even though it's quite loud. Do other hedgehogs hiss that much during bathtime? Hazel was doing about 60 hisses/minute there it seemed!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hedgehogger said:


> Wow I can see how she got her name! :shock:


LMAO  she was being very good for her ...usually she is trying to climb the sides while throwing fits! This is why I sit on the floor with her. I have a double jacuzzi bath so way to hard to bath her in there, can't reach her and she can use the jets to climb lol.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaa I have this image of little Missy Hazel using the tub jets like rock climbing!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She seemed to enjoy the big brush near the end of the 1st video, good job on the nails.


----------

